# Branches for Aquarium



## ardeepapa (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey guys, i was wondering if i can just grab some fallen branches from parks or my backyard and wash it with hot water and add it to my aquarium? Thanks.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

you may want to bake them in the oven,after washing them in a mild bleach solution.
other members here will hopefully tell you if they are safe or not.


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

I hear it is not because 1 it should be "driftwood" and 2 it has to be dead and dry first then you may or may not want to wash it and then culture it in a smaller tank so there are more ups for your tank(just go to a store)


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Well yes and no...you can IF you know for sure that they house no harmful bacteria and pollution that you'd bring inside a mini sealed off system.
Some of this could be eliminated by boiling/ baking, but certain pollutions you won't "bake" out of soaked wood.
Also bare in mind most trees common around us, this type of wood will be 'ok' in a tank for a lil while but maybe only last like 1 year before rotting under water (and then again create a issue in your tank). Unless you're in the Fl area and can collect some mangrove tree roots to add to your tank and boil them etc.

That all said...its just easier and safer to buy driftwood at the store.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thats what I tend to do... as long as its a old dead branch that been weathered I don't pay attention to what exactly it is. But there are not any harmful trees around here...... I won't pick stuff up off the ground though. I look for the stuff thats been suspended in the air. Usually dead branches that have yet to fall. I just boil them and toss them in the tanks. Where the shrimp and snails attack the new wood. They don't last very long.... a year at best. They will breakdown slowly, but in my planted tanks this isn't really a problem. Do try to remove the bark as this will rot away very quickly with most types of wood. Also anything you find is gonna float for at least a month, so you have to pin it down... other than that I usually don't worry about it.


----------



## ardeepapa (Nov 11, 2009)

Hahah, sounds complicated. I think ill just buy some driftwood from my LPS. Thanks anyways for your suggestions guys!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

don't forget to have a look around places like ebay/craigs list,sometimes
there are bargains to be had,LFS can be a little expensive.
good luck with the search,let us know if you get a bargain.
:-D


----------

